# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات نوكيا Nokia 701

## mohamed73

*مواصفات نوكيا 701* Nokia 701 mobile    الألوان
فضي
أسود
بنفسجي غامق     الكاميرا
8 ميجا بكسل
فلاش LED
تتبع الوجه
تركيز كامل
كاميرا فيديو HD وتصوير يدقة 720p
تقريب 2x للصور
تقريب 3x للفيديو      الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 8 جيجا بكسل
ذاكرة خارجية MicroSD تدعم حتي 32 جيجا بايت     البطارية
أقصى وقت للتكلم : 12 ساعات لـ GSM و 6 ساعات و 45 دقيقة لـ WCDMA
أقصى وقت في وضعية الاستعداد : 504 ساعة لـ GSM و 551 ساعة لـ WCDMA     التوصيل
Bluetooth 3.0
USB 2.0 موصل micro USB
موصل شحن 2 mm
موصل av 3.5 mm مع مخرج tv
NFC
WLAN - wifi وايرلس
A-GPS
راديو FM     مميزات أخرى
الحجم : 117.2 x 56.8 x 11 mm
الوزن : 131 جرام
حجم الصوت : 64 cc
حجم الشاشة : 3.5
شاشة باللمس
يدعم GPRS/EDGE
يدعم HSDPA بسرعة تصل الي 14.4 Mbps
يدعم GSM GPRS
يعمل الهاتف بنظام Symbian Belle
يدعم Flash Lite 4.0
يدعم Java
يدعم HTML 4.1     *صور نوكيا 701 - NOKIA 701 photos*                              
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

